# NFAA Indoor Nationals



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Does anyone remember what time the shooting lines were on Sunday last year? Last flight I can get out of Louisville to Seattle is 6:55 PM. I will be shooting Senior Male Trad. Called the NFAA office and they cannot recall what they usually are. Any info is appreciated.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

I don't recall for sure either, but would like to say it was something like 7:00, 10:30 and 2:00 or possibly 7:30, 11:00 and 2:30. Sunday usually starts 30min to 1hr earlier than Sat (8:00) with 3 shooting lines and 3.5hr between each line. If you're shooting the last line I expect you'd be done around 5:00-5:30. Maybe pushing things if 5:30, though I've seen it done...just need to have everything ready to go so all you need to do is pack the bow, grab a cab and head for the airport.

At least that's what I thought I remembered, gotta love getting older, darn CRS syndrome gets more and more apparent every year, lol !

>>------>


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

LOL... I appreciate the info. I don't think 6:55 will be a problem then. Thanks again!


----------



## Cmcdonald1955 (Aug 11, 2009)

last year Senior Male Freestyle started at 4:00 I know I was there thought that was kind of late and the Male pro shootoff was after that


----------

